# Urgent: I've been stung by a wasp, is it okay to BF my 10 month old?



## cherubess (Oct 14, 2004)

hi,

I'm hoping that someone is around to give me some guidance.

I've just been stung by a paper wasp. I'm okay just a sore hand at the sting site and a bit of tingling up my arm. I'm not allergic.

However I just realised that I'm going to be BF my 10 month old son soon and I don't know if I should or shouldn't because of the venom.

Can the venom get into my BM?

I don't want to put my DS at risk but I don't know if I am over reacting.

Please can anyone advise me?

Edited : It's okay - I found a poisons contact number and they said it should be fine.


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Cherubess,
Thanks for the update and info. That's good to know. However, did they give you any idea of whether it mattered whether it was a bee sting, wasp sting, spider bite, etc.? By the way, I've never heard of a "paper" wasp. How is that different than a regular "wasp"?
~Cath


----------



## wiccan mom (Apr 16, 2006)

Glad to hear that you "solved" the problem...i'd love to know what the Poison Centre said too. We live around a lot of honeybees and I do have a pretty severe reaction to stings.


----------



## cherubess (Oct 14, 2004)

hmm maybe the paper wasps are found in Australia and Asia?

They're called paper wasps because they make paper nests which resemble honey combs.

I'm not sure of the level of toxicity compared to a bee, but they are capable of stinging multiple times and I think that if you're allergic then anaphylaxic shock can occur.

I know that I'm not but I was worried about how much of the poison would get into my BM and I didn't know if my son was.

The poisons centre said that the amount in my BM would be minimal and that I could BF.

I didn't ask about spider bites etc as I didn't think about it at the time.

When the crunch came I pumped and dumped anyway ... just to be safe.


----------

